# The best and worst horror movie you have seen



## Sakura_Naruto12 (Jan 8, 2006)

What is the best/worst horror movie you have seen?
okay,the best horror movie i have seen is:The Grudge
and the worst:The village(no offense to those who like it)


----------



## mUcHo LoCo (Jan 8, 2006)

iuno the best but the worst has to be the ring 2 because like nothing happens for the entire movie, and its not scary at all


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jan 8, 2006)

hmmm the one to strike the most fear in my 6 year old body was "IT"

the wost horror movie has to be 

"the village"
and
"freddy vs jason"


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2006)

Best - Excorcist 
Worst - Ring 2 *hands down*


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 8, 2006)

uncanny_sama said:
			
		

> hmmm the one to strike the most fear in my 6 year old body was "IT"




Holy freaking hell that clown was scary!


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Jan 8, 2006)

Worst: Hostel

No plot. Just boring torture.

Best: Saw/Saw 2

A great story line with puzzles and nice deaths added in.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2006)

^If that's your best and worst you haven't seen much.


----------



## yummysasuke (Jan 9, 2006)

best: The ring
worst: Scream series


----------



## Lexiefaye (Jan 9, 2006)

I prefer Suspense type scary movies over gore and stuff -

BEST: Night of the Hunter, Jurassic Park, Vertigo, Silence of the Lambs, 28 Days Later
WORST: The Blob, remake of Carrie, remake of Children of the Corn, Invasion of the Body Snatchers


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jan 9, 2006)

Best*: Shaun of the Dead, The Thing, The Exorcist, The Shining, IT, Dracula, The Phantom of the Opera, Nosferatu, Frankenstein, Rosemary's Baby, Alien, King Kong

Worst: Any horror movie made in the last 25 years other then the ones listed above.

*Most of these have one or two remakes, but I'm talking about the originals from the 20's and 30's


----------



## ~ Masamune ~ (Jan 9, 2006)

Best:Blair Witch

Worse: Hide and Seek


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 9, 2006)

uncle jafuncle said:
			
		

> Best*: Shaun of the Dead, The Phantom of the Opera, Frankenstein, *King Kong*




Like do you understand the catagory this thread is talking about?


----------



## Megaharrison (Jan 9, 2006)

Best: Saw

Worst: The Ring


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Jan 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> ^If that's your best and worst you haven't seen much.


Actually, I've seen a LOT of horror. Including import titles like Audition for example. I liked Saw for it's puzzle attribute. Stop insulting people's opinion and do something positive.


----------



## gnutte (Jan 9, 2006)

Best: The ring
Worst: scream 3
Actually all scream movies sucked but the third was the worst if I have to choose one.


----------



## Lexiefaye (Jan 9, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> _about King Kong:_
> 
> Like do you understand the catagory this thread is talking about?



The origional King Kong was designed as a horror movie with a love subplot the new King Kong was designed as a love movie with a horror subplot. Check out  if you don't get what I mean.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2006)

Yami_Malik said:
			
		

> Actually, I've seen a LOT of horror. Including import titles like Audition for example. I liked Saw for it's puzzle attribute. Stop insulting people's opinion and do something positive.



Just don't see how you can like saw so much when the puzzle was obvious except for one thing and the movie itself was pretty bad. But your right i respect your opinion, i was just trying to say you should get out more and check some better movies.


----------



## Mercury Koopa (Jan 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> Just don't see how you can like saw so much when the puzzle was obvious except for one thing and the movie itself was pretty bad. But your right i respect your opinion, i was just trying to say you should get out more and check some better movies.


Hm.. alright I understand your point. No hard feelings.


----------



## BladeofTheChad (Jan 9, 2006)

But he is pretty good with saying Hostel sucked...


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Jan 9, 2006)

best: i'll say exorcist 
worst: most horror movies.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 9, 2006)

dont know what my best was but Bones by Snoop Dogg is the WORSE horror movie i ever seen.  After i seen that movie i ask God to forgive me for my sins and help me overcome from that.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jan 9, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Like do you understand the catagory this thread is talking about?



I think I understand what we're talking about better than you do to tell you the truth.


----------



## i<3kakashi (Jan 9, 2006)

For worst, see my post about Ancient Evil in the worst movie youve ever seen thread.

For best, Vampire Hunter D: Bloodlust, Interview with the Vampire, Underworld, or The Howling. They were all so good so i cant decide.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh man i forgot about resident evil, if you put that under horror that get's - 4 stars for being sooo bad.


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 10, 2006)

worst, im gonna say...JASON X.  it was more like a comedy.

best...this is gonna sound lame but when i was like 5 it scared the shit outta me and creaped me out till i was like 11.  and that movie is 

"a nightmare on elm street"  the first one of course...especially that scene where girl gets smeared across her room after his "fuckin'" w/ her b/f. and also when johnny depp got sucked into his bed and sprayed out in a rush of blood towards the ceiling.. awesome stuff.  and truely had darkness in that movie.  the others were just hokey.(the sequels i mean)


----------



## Lazarus (Jan 10, 2006)

Oh crap, Neodreamer, you had to remind me of the Johnny Depp scene didn't you -__- And here I'd all forgotten about it, in my bed without a thought. I've got to agree with you though, I saw that when I was young too and it scared me half to death XD

Worst: House of Wax. Paris Hilton *gags*


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 10, 2006)

Mm, I bet you do uncle jafuncle .  Hmm, like can we put up real original scary movies that actually scare the shyt out of us and gives us nightmares, not these pathetic all in one comedy, action, and love shit. Give back the true meaning of horror. And oh, although both Final Destination movies were thrillers, those death scenes scare the fuck out of me!


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 10, 2006)

Yami_Malik said:
			
		

> Actually, I've seen a LOT of horror. Including import titles like Audition for example. I liked Saw for it's puzzle attribute. Stop insulting people's opinion and do something positive.


so you think you are something just becasue you have seen some import titles.who hanst seen some imported moive,its not like its hard to buy one or something.

and saw isnt a horror its a thriller,there was nothing that made it scary so it cant be a horror


----------



## ssj2yugi (Jan 10, 2006)

damn, where is the love for the late 70s/early 80s horror movies? Can't believe no one has even mentioned Halloween, kudos to the Nightmare on Elm Street one, the 1st one was great  and the worst horror movie would have to be Dead Alive (or something like that). I always used to see it in the horror section so i rented it one day and whew... i dont even wanna go there


----------



## NeoDreamer (Jan 10, 2006)

i agree, saw wasn't at all scary.  I consider any movie to give me a nightmare or be afraid to be in the dark a scary movie, and most of my life it was nightmare on elm street.  since then i haven't seen a movie to do that.  

and PINKMINT, yes i did have to remind u haha, that was an awesome scene.  dumbass should've listened and not fallen asleep haha.  i guess if wes craven could, he'd have sex on the ceiling...seems like that movie had a thing for ceilings. haha.

i think a true horror movie usually has a central "evil" person in it.  these zombie movies are boring, and more on gore.  i think the 70s movies and 80s had good characters.  now you can't find one.  and the japanese hair spirit is just plain stupid.  i think i could make a scary movie.  but of course i need funding haha and a good director.  

i got another movie for worst horror, the exorcist.  yes it's a classic but that shit wasn't scary and people proclaiming it "the scariest movie of all time" is a joke.  maybe the best movie to have a young girl scream like a pornstar hahahahaha.


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 10, 2006)

yeah the old 70 & 80's horrors where the best


----------



## kame-hame-ha (Jan 10, 2006)

i dont know the best...
but teh worst: return of the killer tomatoes


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jan 10, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> Mm, I bet you do uncle jafuncle .  Hmm, like can we put up real original scary movies that actually scare the shyt out of us and gives us nightmares, not these pathetic all in one comedy, action, and love shit. Give back the true meaning of horror. And oh, although both Final Destination movies were thrillers, those death scenes scare the fuck out of me!



Well, I'm a film student so I think I should know what defines a horror film.  Frankenstein, Phantom of the Opera, Nosferatu...those ARE the "original scary movies" and "the true meaning of horror" so don't try and act like I'm clueless, pal.  A movie doesn't have to be a splatter-fest or a teen slasher to be considered a horror.  Say the 1933 version of King Kong and the 1925 Phantom of the Opera films sucked it you want, but don't say it isn't horror just becuase it doesn't scare you...

Why don't you post what you like and dislike instead of trying to discredit my choices?


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 10, 2006)

What is so wrong about me discrediting your choices? I have a right to. I didn't really consider a horror film to be a "splatter-fest", but more on something that actually scares you. Maybe I have seen too much of technology these days to watch those early movies and be scared, but you tell me the definition of 'horror'. Those movies you mentioned deals with monsters, yea, but like, c'mon, who was actually terrified of a gigantic gorrilla, terrifying New York, except the movie's characters? No features of King Kong led to a scare or trauma, except for his chaotic movements, which was viewed by most as just being 'cool'. Now Frankenstein back in the day is understandable because of lack of imagination, but......You know what, I'm just going to go ahead and say that those are horror movies just because of the main characters it included, but not because of it's affect. But hey, like you made it seem, I too go for my own thoughts.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jan 10, 2006)

dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> What is so wrong about me discrediting your choices?


Because some of them are the very films that defined the genre in question and you are saying that they aren't even horror.



			
				dimezanime17 said:
			
		

> I have a right to.



You also have the right to remain silent.  



> I didn't really consider a horror film to be a "splatter-fest", but more on something that actually scares you.



I know, and I'm telling you that a horror doesn't have to actually scare you.  That usually doesn't hurt though, heh.



> Maybe I have seen too much of technology these days to watch those early movies and be scared, but you tell me the definition of 'horror'.



They don't scare me either...but neither do modern horror films.  Anyway:



That is the definition of 'horror'.  The definition of a 'horror film' is "any film intended to inspire horror."  Similar to scary, but being scary is only one part of the meaning of horror.



> Those movies you mentioned deals with monsters, yea, but like, c'mon, who was actually terrified of a gigantic gorrilla, terrifying New York, except the movie's characters? No features of King Kong led to a scare or trauma, except for his chaotic movements, which was viewed by most as just being 'cool'.



Almost all horror films do not result in trauma for the common movie-goer.  



> Now Frankenstein back in the day is understandable because of lack of imagination, but......You know what, I'm just going to go ahead and say that those are horror movies just because of the main characters it included, but not because of it's affect. But hey, like you made it seem, I too go for my own thoughts.



Well, you can think what you want but here's a few links that might change your outlook a little:



Mentions most of the films on my list as great moments in Horror film history.  It even says in there that what exactly constitutes a horror is often debated, heh.  I bet this debate has occurred hundreds of times before.



Says in the first line that King Kong is a Horror-Adventure.  IMDB also says it's a horror, but I wouldn't trust IMDB too much on anything...



You can find all of the films I mentioned, including King Kong on this list. except Shaun of the Dead, but that was more of a joke anyway.

I don't care if you like these movies or if you think they are particularly important to the Horror genre, I'm just trying to convince that they are indeed Horror movies whether you got scared, the original audience got scared, or even the characters in the movie got scared.  What makes something a horror movie is that the film-maker/s intended the film to be horrifying.

I have multiple cinema textbooks sitting to the right of me that I could cite passages from stating what horror is, but I don't think you, nor I, nor anyone else really gives that much of a damn.

and I'm still waiting for you to put up what you like.  I'm not going to flame it or anything, I just want to understand what you consider horror.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 10, 2006)

Heh, the early Nightmare on Elm Street movies, classic Jason, Poltergeist,  Friday the 13th, The Texas Chain Saw Massacre [original], Exorcist, House of 1000 Corpses, 28 Days Later, And lately was Amityville, but that was in the begining. I was watching it at home by myself on the computer with the lights turned off. The ending results was wack.


----------



## uncle jafuncle (Jan 10, 2006)

Fuck, I knew I left a favorite off my list.  Poltergeist has one of my favorite scenes ever!



			
				Poltergeist script said:
			
		

> DR. LESH
> Ryan filmed an extraordinary episode during a case in Redlands.
> 
> RYAN
> ...


----------



## Citachan (Jan 11, 2006)

hm..the best : Juon (aka the original Japanese movie The Grudge was based on) Rofl I helped my University Japanese society make a haunted house based on it and we scared the heck out of over 500 people in 3 hours  

the worst: The scream series (meh..they just weren't all that scarry to me)


----------



## AbaraiRenji (Jan 12, 2006)

I dont know what the best is but the worst is House of the Dead omg that movie sucked hot monkey ass. It is closely followed by Blairwitch project.


----------

